# OLD 2012 POST Authors Please NOMINATE your books for BOOK OF THE DAY



## Flurries Unlimited (Jan 24, 2012)

PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS POST WAS ORIGINALLY FROM 2012. It is outdated. Please see our sites http://flurriesofwords.blogspot.com/ and http://flurriesofwords.blogspot.co.uk for current submission policies, etc

I'm just adding this now because this old post was somehow resurrected and I wanted to make sure that nobody else was getting old info!

Hi! 

I'm Paula from 'Flurries of Words' and I am looking for indie authors to nominate their books for consideration as our featured book of the day. You can either reply with the title and Amazon link here or write to me at [email protected].

Detailed book descriptions and any biographical information you could offer would also be greatly appreciated!

Thank you so much and I hope to hear from you soon! 

--Paula at Flurries of Words


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Paula, I'll toss Overflow into the ring: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006I5BLBI And UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006I5BLBI

Getting married at 19 years old would be enough to make anyone nervous, but Beck Eisley isn't the kind of guy who backs down from a challenge. His bride Sydney is beautiful, adventurous, and comes from a powerful family that paid to have the ceremony on a luxurious cruise ship. So what could possibly go wrong? While Beck executes his plans to make it a wedding no one will ever forget, he finds out Sydney's family may have some skeletons in their closet that will make his wedding day more of a challenge than even he thought he could handle.


----------



## Flurries Unlimited (Jan 24, 2012)

Great!  Thank you very much!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

I emailed you.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

_Stairs of Sand _

*Trailer *on youtube by title and on my web site, http://www.authoreileengranfors.blogspot.com
*
Women's fiction*

http://www.amazon.com/Stairs-of-Sand-ebook/dp/B005IPIXLU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328129598&sr=8-2
*
Summary:*

Zoozle (Suzann) Zimmerman and her mother Jolene live emotionally distanced from one another, each with a heart closed like a fist.

Will Zoozle be the first woman in three generations of her family to clip the claws of Borderline Personality Disorder? Will she succeed in suicide if she cannot? 
_ 
Stairs of Sand_ opens with Zoozle, a woman with no emotional skin, reaching the lowest ebb of her life. She dives from a ferry into Puget Sound. To her rescue comes a Newfoundland retriever, Frere Jacques. After Zoozle's release from a hospital, others assist or derail her efforts to renew herself: the Newfie's owner, her druggie friend, Melody, her dying Grandpa Joe, a Somalian immigrant nurse, and the source of her syndrome, her own mother, Jolene. 
*
Bio*
Eileen Granfors lives in Santa Clarita, California. A former army brat, Eileen is a proud UCLA alum. She joined the UCLA Writers' Extension Program after retiring from teaching high school English. She has completed two novels and is working A Tale of Two Cities: The Prequel (Sydney's Story)


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Emailed you. Thanks!


----------



## Flurries Unlimited (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you very much!  Will check these all out ASAP!


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

It's not very good at all, but I figure I'll mention Without A Spark here.

Everything you don't want to know about the book:



> It's an eco-thriller, more or less. A book about boring stuff like hopes, and dreams, and secrets. A book about trite abstract concepts that nobody in the real world can relate to, like life, and love, and lies.
> 
> A book with a major character who never speaks a word. A book whose protagonist has a strange and amusing sexual dysfunction. A book with decidedly unwholesome things like sex, arson, and homemade explosives. A book with an extremely simple and linear plot that's entirely obvious halfway through the first chapter.
> 
> It's really not very good at all, if I do say so myself. Extremely boring. Nothing much happens, other than the sex and terrorism and stuff, and nobody really wants to read about that, I'm sure.


...and everything you don't want to know about me:



> A slightly misanthropic curmudgeon with an infrequent penchant for dark humor, George Berger has perpetrated a body of genre-defying fiction that stands as mute and terrifying testimony to the triumph of emotion over reason.
> 
> His first novel, Mendacities, is a dystopian adventure novel praised by reviewers for its "wry and authentic voice", "worst title ever", and "arty-farty pretentious" cover. Following its underwhelming non-success, he released a quirky almost-romantic novella, Stanley And His Sword, which received heady praise for its not-quite erotica sex scenes and unusually sympathetic depiction of ninjas.
> 
> ...


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Paula. Thanks for the opportunity! I'd like to nominate Vaetra Unveiled. I have a book web site with everything you asked for (and then some)...

The Vaetra Chronicles

I'd also be happy to send you whatever else you might need.


----------



## Jack Blaine (May 9, 2011)

I'd love to see Helper12 here. UK link is https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0053YHV00
Helper12 works as a Baby Helper in Pre Ward, the place where babies spend their first six months of life before they're tracked for vocations and sent to training. She does her job well, and she stays out of trouble. But one day, the Sloanes, Society members who enjoy all the privileges of their station-family unit clearance, a private dwelling, access to good food and good schools-come to "adopt" one of the Pre Ward babies. The Director makes a deal and the Sloanes walk out with a brand new child.

They also walk out owning Helper12-the Director sells her to them, and there's nothing she can do but go. At the Sloanes, Helper12 enters a world where people should be able to enjoy life-with high position and riches come the opportunity for individual freedom, even the chance to love-but that's not what she finds. The Sloanes are keeping secrets. So is their biological son, Thomas.

Helper12 has some secrets of her own; she's drawing, which is a violation, since Baby Helpers aren't tracked for Art. And she's growing to love the child she was bought to care for-at the same time that Ms. Sloane is becoming disenchanted with her impulse baby buy.

When all your choices are made for you, how do you make some for yourself? Helper12 is about to find out.


----------



## Flurries Unlimited (Jan 24, 2012)

Excellent!  Thank you very much!  Will check these all out ASAP!


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Paula,

I just emailed you, nominating *The End of the World*.

Amazon US link: http://www.amazon.com/End-World-ebook/dp/B004RZ26E2

Amazon UK link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/End-World-ebook/dp/B004RZ26E2

Thanks so much for the opportunity!

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Emailed you.  Thank you!


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll toss in my book too thanx ...

*Amazon US - Superman's Cape *

*Amazon UK - Superman's Cape *

Superman's Cape, a Paranormal Thriller, is a new release for a limited time at .99 cents.

*Description*
When Sara Connely is asked what life is like today, she answers with the simple words, 'life goes on.' The life she and her boys enjoyed the last dozen years is gone. Coping with the death of her husband is difficult. Doing so with two young boys, and no money, is almost too much to ask.

Life does go on, but when Sara's oldest boy becomes lost in Croatan National Forest, life comes to a stop.

Twelve year old Kyle Connely doesn't know the woods. He doesn't know the wildlife. He doesn't know how to get home. Lost in the wilderness, he faces dangers the likes of which he has never seen. Kyle's time is running out. A hurricane is looming, and in its path is the coastal forest he is trying to survive.

Jacob Hanson has a gift. An intuition. An insightfulness. And it has helped him find success. But his gift turns into a curse as he becomes an unwilling participant in Kyle's plight. What Jacob Hanson doesn't know is he also holds the key to Sara's past and the lifetime she lost with her husband.

​


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Paula - just emailed you! Many thanks.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks Paula! I've just emailed you info about one of my books as well.


----------



## Lisa_Follett (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you!

One True Love (a Regency romance) by Lisa Follett

Lord William Prescott is in want of a wife. Unfortunately, the lady he wants is betrothed.

Miss Cassandra Chambers simply cannot understand her attraction to Lord William. After all, she is supposed to be in love with Mr. Miles Parker. In a scandalous twist of fate, Cassie's future changes when Lord William rides to her rescue, saves her from ruin, and makes her his wife.

When William comes to believe Cassie's heart may always belong to another, he is determined to lock away his own. If only he could lock away his desire for his One True Love.

http://www.amazon.com/True-Love-Regency-Romance-ebook/dp/B006P8VJMO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328135529&sr=8-2


----------



## Ian Fraser (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll add mine - The Depths of Deception
http://www.amazon.com/The-Depths-of-Deception-ebook/dp/B004RPVVTI

America has disappeared some years ago. A neo-fascist Party has come to power in the UK. China is on the rise.

A submarine hurtles through the cold dark waters of the Atlantic en route to an unknown destination. Only the ship's doctor knows its true mission, but he is not who he appears to be.

A sweeping tale moving from the violent heart of Apartheid South Africa, to the ruins of the United Kingdom, and down to the edge of the world in the frozen Antarctic landscape, The Depths of Deception is a tale of revenge, served as a shatteringly cold dish.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR
Ian Fraser is a multi-award winning playwright and author. He grew up in South Africa. Penguin Books published his autobiography, dealing with his army experience under Apartheid. His work was nominated for and gradually began winning most of the South African theatre awards. For a decade, both his solo comedy and dramatic works staged by various Arts Councils won awards and broke box office records at the Grahamstown Festival, Africa's largest Arts Festival.
He relocated to the USA in 2006, and is now a naturalized US citizen. Since arriving, his work has been staged in Wisconsin, Florida, Scotland (in the UK), and in 2009, by Brown University.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks so much -- I emailed you.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd like to offer my YA novel Return the Heart.

http://www.amazon.com/Return-the-Heart-ebook/dp/B005990XJK/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1278951636&sr=1-1

Thanks so much!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

I wouldn't mind nominating Lacuna: Demons of the Void for book of the day!  Adventure/speculative fiction... aliens and spaceships!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006RZNR3Y

"Never again attempt to develop this kind of technology."

It is with these words that an unknown alien attacker destroys the Earth cities of Tehran, Sydney and Beijing. Fifty million people die... and nothing is ever the same again.

Some call them Demons, some call them Aliens, but to Chinese Naval Captain Melissa Liao... they are the enemy. She is given command of one of three great warships built to fight the "demons", the TFR Beijing.

Her task is simple. Find who attacked Earth and why... then stop them.


----------



## Flurries Unlimited (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for the nominations.  Please keep them coming and I will check them all out ASAP!  

Thanks  

--Paula


----------



## C.S. Einfeld (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks very much for the opportunity!

I'll nominate my middle grade Fantasy, Neverdark
http://www.amazon.com/Neverdark-ebook/dp/B0069TD5AI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328139486&sr=8-2


----------



## Anette_Darbyshire (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Paula

Thanks for asking and for giving us authors the opportunity to let you know about our books. I've just emailed you but here's a quick link to my book which I would like to nominate (US site) Love In The Wrong Dimension (Romantic Ghost Story) and UK site Love In The Wrong Dimension (Romantic Ghost Story) It's a love story told from the perspective of a ghost.

Thanks again.

Anette x


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

I appreciate it, Paula. Emailed.


----------



## lewaters (Jun 25, 2011)

I emailed you as well. Thank you so much for the opportunity.


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

Of course!

Young adult suspense/thriller

Detective Carl Hamilton is called out on a homicide case, where the partially decayed body of an unidentified teenage girl is found along a remote highway...

Weeks before, Jacinta Rivera joined her best friends Callie, Sara and Amanda for a night of pizza and shopping. But an evening at the mall turned into a terrifying twist of events that drove Jaci and her friends 2000 miles across the Canadian border. The girls escaped the kidnapper's lair only to find that he has spies and agents working on both sides.

They are being hunted, and not even the police can be trusted&#8230;.And Detective Hamilton is in a life and death race to find the three remaining girls before the kidnapper does.


----------



## KirbyTails (Jan 4, 2012)

I'll toss in Family History: Part 1.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006T89E7W

After twenty-five years of perpetual celibacy, Collie Barrett suddenly finds herself pregnant after a mysterious encounter with a handsome stranger. Following his abrupt disappearance, Collie dedicates herself not only to raising her beautiful daughter Marie, but also to protecting her and her future children from a curse that has plagued their bloodline for over two hundred years.

A thrilling tale of romance, time travel, relationships and family, Family History: Part 1 spans from the years 1812 to 1888 and follows the lives of Collie Barrett and her descendants as luck and love allow them to climb their way in society. Time and time again, each character faces a moment where they are forced to choose between what is right and what is easy, the choices of which affect not only themselves, but the remainder of their bloodline for years to come.


----------



## caleemlee (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's something a little different: The Valentine's Day Illustrated book: 


and in the UK:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006ZG9S92


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi, Paula. I've seen you over on Twitter. 

I'd love you to consider Talon of the Unnamed Goddess

Aisha is the newest Talon of the Raptor Clan, mercenaries prized by rulers, nobles, and the wealthy as elite bodyguards. Her skill with a blade and her magical rune have won her a prized place as a Talon, but she wins her fights through wits as much as her skill. Guarding a spoiled young princess is Aisha's first assignment for the clan. Surrounded by dangerous plots, keeping the girl alive takes all of Aisha's guile and so does dealing with the warrior prince who seems to be falling in love with her. When assassination turns the princess into a queen on the run, Aisha needs every tool she possesses to protect her young charge, help her find the strength to grow up and reclaim her throne.

Thanks!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh... I forgot to mention, if you do feature Lacuna: Demons of the Void, I can send through a free review copy if you want?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the offer. I've just dropped you an email about The Docks.


----------



## Flurries Unlimited (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks again to everyone for being so responsive.    Please keep the nominations coming!  I will look at them all ASAP!  

--Paula


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity!

I nominate FROZEN IN TIME

http://www.amazon.com/Frozen-In-Time-ebook/dp/B005NW1XHO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1328173933&sr=8-3

Set in Ancient Greece, at the time of Alexander the Great, a time when the spirit world of gods and goddesses and other immortal beings bleeds into the world of mortals, Frozen in Time is an engaging story of a love that can transcend anything. Even death or banishment to otherworldly realms, or the transformation of the lovers into immortal beings.

After the death of his wife in childbirth, Philip, grief stricken and suicidal, joins the army of his half brother Alexander, with whom he has a very uneasy relationship. But the world of immortals has other plans for him and the vampiric monster, Scylla, plays on his grief by seducing him in the form of his dead wife. Horrified when he discovers the truth and that he too is now one of the immortals, it becomes his life's quest to escape Scylla, find a way of destroying her forever and also reunite himself with his beloved wife in one way or another.

Author Bio
Marie Symeou was born in North London, where she still lives. She is the author of FROZEN IN TIME, a historical vampire fantasy set in Ancient Greece, and AGE OF DREAMS, a semi-autobiographical tale of fame, love and addiction set in the 1980s. She also writes screenplays and song lyrics, and is the vocalist of Violet Eternity. She is currently working on the sequel to FROZEN IN TIME.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity.

The Adventure Tournament

With the kingdom of Bolognia under attack by independent forces of random malcontents, it's time to send out the army to deal with these troublemakers, right? No, first there's money to be made! Send out the adventurers, those rogues who wander the countryside in search of fame and treasure, and take up all the good seats at the local pubs. Then, organize brackets, stage it for the public's entertainment, offer a prize and call it The Adventure Tournament.

Remy Fairwyn is a ne'er-do-well academic who really wants to become an adventurer. When he hears of the tournament, he jumps at the opportunity, only to find himself out of the frying pan and in the fire. Add ingredients like corrupt organizations, professional wrestlers, narcoleptic thieves, drama kings and malfunctioning magical minutia, and his venture quickly becomes a recipe for disaster. Nevertheless, he blunders his way into being the captain of his own team. Now he can follow his dream, but still has to contend with obstacles such as tournament organizers whose motives may not be clean, an overbearing father holding him to academic pursuits, and his own nonsensical noggin, which is better suited for a pack mule than a dashing hero. Still, he's determined to become the biggest badass warrior to ever wield a large piece of wood.

As the competition heats up, Remy discovers that the tournament itself could be putting the kingdom in danger, and it's up to him to uncover the truth before destruction consumes all he holds dear.

About the Author: 
Nicholas Andrews grew up in Dayton, Ohio. After graduating from Bellbrook High School in 2000, he went on to attend both Ohio University and Wright State University. He worked as a freelance video editor for various independent pro wrestling companies for three years, before returning to his first love of writing. He has been writing stories since he was ten years old. He is also the nephew of Ted Andrews (1952-2009), award winning new age author.


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for the opportunity.

I'd like to nominate *Trueblood's Plight.*

*Link:* http://www.amazon.com/Truebloods-Plight-Wynrith-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00629VPEI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328186783&sr=8-2

*Blurb:* Thirty years have passed since the clan's flight from Tesmar, their beloved gryphon city. Three decades spent searching for safer shores, a place to repopulate and for some, to bury the truth of an age-old prophecy.

Until now.

Ava always knew she was different, from her pale plumage to her silver eyes, but being a Trueblood-a giphen who can use all forms of magic-takes 'special' to a whole new level. With overprotective elders and the enemy advancing from the north, Ava struggles to balance her time on and off the battlefield.

But when numerous attempts are made on her life-an attack on the clan, a rift storm and a mage controlling the minds of her friends from afar-Ava fears there's another just like her, weakened and magic starved, who'll stop at nothing to use her powers as his own. She'll have to hone her skills and exhaust her reserves close to death if she's to go against him, even if it means forming a dangerous alliance with her enemy.

*Bio:* Emily Lark writes fantasy for all ages with a strong emphasis on young adult and middle grade readers. When she isn't weaving spells or summoning creatures from the abyss, she enjoys spending time with her husband and their small collection of pets.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

I'd like to nominate my Epic / YA Fantasy, *Crystal Shade*.

"Thousands of stars could tell thousands of stories."

Seven year old Grace always dreamt of becoming a guardian angel; like those who guarded and guided her people and prepared to bravely fight in a dreaded mythical event, the Crystal Shade - which never came. It's not like Grace ever wanted to see Demons. Or wants to know what evil and darkness is - things that no one ever faced on her world and as the legends says, the Crystal Shade carries within -, nor does she want to die to be reborn as a guardian. But she thinks the mysterious life of angels is so noble, a fable that it sounds exciting - until it actually happens.

Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 1 explores the early life of a young daydreaming soul who is destined to reveal the forgotten past of her home world and to seek the answer for the eternal question; what the legendary Crystal Shade really is.

_"This is not your everyday Fantasy novel."_ - Smashwords Review
_"This book is a change from everything I've read recently. The story itself unfolds more gently, the action moving at a slower pace most of the time. The writing is beautiful. Elegant, even."_ - Rebecca McKinnon, Goodreads Review

*Digital Edition* *Paperback Edition*


----------



## Flurries Unlimited (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone!   I am creating a file of all the books you've listed and will be working out a schedule for appearances.  

Meanwhile, please keep the books coming! 

-Paula


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank You!

Mona Berman is an expert at Happily Ever After - after all, she's a best-selling Romance writer and happy endings are what she does best. So when her husband of twenty years leaves her for somebody 15 years younger, 20 pounds lighter, and French, she's got a lot of adjusting to do, both personally and professionally. Lucky for her she's got three savvy teen daughters, a few good friends, and Ben, the world's sexiest plumber, to help her along the way.
First she decides that her next book will be the anti-romance - her heroine finds the best part of her life AFTER getting dumped. Next her daughters tell her she needs to start practice dating, and summer at the Jersey shore is the perfect place for that. She's also juggling her soon-to-be-ex, a loony aunt, and a match-making neighbor, while Ben is sending her romance-driven imagination into overdrive. Can Mona's life imitate art? Can she write her own happy ending?

http://amzn.to/td0KeM


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Email sent!  Thank you VERY much!


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

I emailed you. Thanks so much for the opportunity!


----------



## Flurries Unlimited (Jan 24, 2012)

Slowly working through all of the posts and emails but please keep them coming!  

--Paula


----------



## AnitaBartholomew (Jun 27, 2011)

Dear Paula,

I'd love for you to consider THE MIDGET'S HOUSE.

THE MIDGET'S HOUSE is a tale of two women (one living, the other long dead), each mourning lost love and struggling for control of the home they share. More literary than genre novel (although it has elements of mystery, paranormal, and historical fiction), the story is told from three POVs: that of Marisa, who inherits the house in the present day; Lucinda-as-ghost, haunting the home; and the early 20th century Lucinda-as-sideshow attraction who becomes the secret mistress of a circus owner. 

What might be most intriguing is that the tale is based on myths revolving around an actual house: mine.

Local legend says my home in Sarasota, Florida, was built for Ringling Circus midgets...and is haunted.

After unsuccessfully searching for the truth about the house's origins, I conjured up an imagined history. In The Midget's House, Marisa inherits her dream home, only to discover that Lucinda, a sideshow midget who died there in 1924, still inhabits it.  

I've quoted, below, from the 5-star review at the "Mama Knows Books" blog:

"... if you are a reader who likes ghost stories, circuses, tales of love and struggles to hold on to something you care about, then sit down, because I have the book for you. ...heartbreaking at times and thrilling at others."

Among Amazon reviewers, the book has 19 ratings, an average of 4.4 stars, and its Kindle sales rank usually fluctuates between about 7,000 and 12,000. Don't know where it is now, as that function seems not to be working. The paperback just came out the other day, so its sales rank is much different. 

BIO: I'm a former long-time contributing editor (current contributor) to Reader’s Digest, a freelance book doctor, and the co-author of Dr. Yvonne Thornton’s award-winning memoir, Something To Prove (Kaplan 2010).

Anita Bartholomew


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

emailed.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

flurriesofwords said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm Paula from 'Flurries of Words' and I am looking for indie authors to nominate their books for consideration as our featured book of the day. You can either reply with the title and Amazon link here or write to me at [email protected].
> 
> ...


ok, thanks so much!!


----------



## mbatt (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you for this opportunity. I'd like to nominate my new nonfiction eBook: "How to Have Sex If You're Not Human: Intimate Journeys in Natural History." This is a collection of my magazine articles about the mating behavior of a variety of animals and the reproductive strategies of plants. Here's a description of the book: 
Despite all our love songs and romantic fantasies, passing on the genes to future generations is the name of the game in biology. Animals—plants, too—“do it” in wild, bizarre ways. With both a vagina and a penis, hermaphroditic snails form orgiastic daisy chains. In the ultimate form of togetherness, walking sticks (insects, not skinny people) stay locked in copulo up to 79 days! Some reef fishes change sex—male to female or vice versa, depending on whether their social structure is headed by a dominant male or a dominant female. Pygmy chimpanzees called bonobos use sex to greet each other: male-male, female-female, male-female, young old—nothing is off limits to these animals with whom we share 96 percent of our DNA. Among bonobos, sex helps to keep the peace. Plants also have sexual lives but for them, three is not a crowd; it’s a necessity. Plants trick and seduce a variety of animals to do their sexual bidding by carrying the plant’s sperm—the pollen—to fertilize the female part of another blossom. Avocados and orchids, no less than mammals and insects, are genetically programmed to reproduce.


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

Just sent an e-mail!  Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

Paula,  thanks for this opportunity!  Just emailed you.


----------



## Flurries Unlimited (Jan 24, 2012)

Excellent!  Thank you to everyone!  Please keep the book nominations coming!  

--Paula


----------



## Sebastiene (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi, Paula!

I have a big English ghost story (full-length novel) to nominate:

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-World-ebook/dp/B005VWP03Y

Summary: 
The ghosts of England have begun to kill the living....

Amber comes home from university to be with her father after he suffers a series of heart attacks.

A strange "virus" is sweeping through England, but one night, Amber watches helplessly as a ghost kills her neighbor, and she realizes there is no virus. The government is lying. The fragile economy is collapsing as more and more people get sick, or die. Her parents are near bankruptcy, and Amber's only hope seems to be an eccentric Scotsman who can do nothing but offer her a dangerous job.

Then Amber realizes there is a bigger problem. It isn't just the living who are being attacked. One ghost destroys another ghost right in front of her. Will her father's soul be destroyed if he dies?

Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

Sorry to interrupt the flow, but before I have a stab at this, are you sure all members here are covered as it were, to mention their works again outside the initial promotion type post for members' works? When I first joined I committed a couple of minor faux pas so I am reluctant to incur anyone's wrath, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the post, Paula!


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you, Paula. Here's a selection for St. Patrick's Day reading :

*Link * -- amazon.com BENDING THE BOYNE: A novel of ancient Ireland

or amazon.uk -- http://www.amazon.co.uk/BENDING-BOYNE-ancient-Ireland-ebook/dp/B0057YJAYQ/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM

*Blurb *

Circa 2200 BCE: Changes rocking the Continent reach Eire with the dawning Bronze Age. Well before any Celts, marauders invade the island seeking copper and gold. The young astronomer Boann and the enigmatic Cian need all their wits and courage to save their people and their great Boyne mounds, when long bronze knives challenge the peaceful native starwatchers.

Banished to far coasts, Cian discovers how to outwit the invaders at their own game. Tensions on Eire between new and old cultures and between Boann, Elcmar, and her son Aengus, ultimately explode. What emerges from the rubble of battle are the legends of Ireland's beginnings in a totally new light.


----------



## Flurries Unlimited (Jan 24, 2012)

This is great!  Thank you for all the nominations.  Building the file and schedule.  Please keep the titles coming!


----------



## KathyLynnHarris (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Paula, thanks for the opportunity. Please consider my novel, Blue Straggler, getting great reviews as an ebook and coming out as a paperback from 30 Day Books in March. 
Brief description:
Blue Straggler: A Novel About Bad Choices, Good Friends, Quirky Families and New Beginnings
Being a 30-something, fairly directionless single female in South Texas is a world all its own.

Kathy Lynn Harris's Blue Straggler is a laugh-out-loud, yet poignant exploration of that experience - from the quirky, memorable characters who make up Bailey Miller's circle of family and friends to that feeling of your makeup sliding right off in the humidity.

Readers will easily identify with Bailey's sometimes humorous, often semi-tragic, choices that eventually lead her out of Texas, to a small mountain town in Colorado, and back.

Along the way, she searches for not only herself but also answers to long-held secrets from her "legitimately unbalanced" great-grandmother's past.

Bonus: She may even find love with a moody mountain man along the way.

Thanks again for considering. 
Kathy
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005G9ZNF2?tag=kbpst-20]Blue Straggler, a Novel/


----------



## Mike Nettleton--Author (Aug 10, 2010)

Paula: My name is Mike Nettleton and my book is a hard-boiled called _Shotgun Start_.

Bio: Mike Nettleton is a retired radio gypsy who spent 43 years behind the microphone in a variety of cities in the western U.S. He's co-written five books with his wife, Carolyn Rose: The Hard Karma Shuffle and The Crushed Velvet Miasma featuring the tie-dyed detective Paladin, The Big Grabowski and Sometimes A Great Commotion the Devil's Harbor mysteries, and The Hermit of Humbug Mountain, a fantasy set on the Oregon Coast. His solo hard-boiled detective novel Shotgun Start is available through Krill Press as a paperback, Kindle or Nook. He lives in Vancouver, Washington with his wife and two incorrigibles dinky dogs.

Here's the link to my Amazon page: http://www.amazon.com/Shotgun-Start-Neal-Mystery-ebook/dp/B005QCXY0K


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll email you! My nomination would be my YA fantasy _The Curse Girl:_

When Bee is imprisoned in a magical, cursed house because of her father's selfish choices, she has just one plan... escape! But in order to leave, she must solve a riddle and help her fellow prisoners break the curse that binds them all. And thanks to Will, the bitter young master of the house, the whole curse-breaking thing is proving difficult.

Will wants nothing to do with Bee or her help, and he certainly isn't planning on falling in love with her. But he might have underestimated just how determined, clever, and irresistible this Curse Girl can be.


----------



## Flurries Unlimited (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone for responding.  Still taking nominations, so please keep them coming!  

Thank you so much!


----------



## tallulahgrace (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Paula, Thanks for this opportunity! I'd like to nominate Fate, the first book in Timeless Trilogy for your consideration.

US Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0054QZNRA 
UK Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0054QZNRA




Is precognition a prescription for happiness or disaster?

The good things in life are coming together for Kristina Collins. She's found her ideal home, her career is on track for mega success and the man of her dreams has finally come back into her life.

In Fate, the first installment of the Timeless Trilogy, Kris Collins discovers the benefits and risks of having precognitive visions while being stalked by a serial killer. Her friends can't help her, the FBI can't save her; she must save herself.

The Timeless Trilogy heroines, Kristina, Veronica and Cassandra, each deal with paranormal abilities as they discover and rediscover eternal love.


----------



## ajbarnett (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for the opportunity. I would like to nominate PAST SINS


Blurb:
Jenny is not related to Juan Garcia. She has never heard of him, never met him, and certainly never been to his villa before... So why does she vaguely recognize certain rooms and smells...

Jenny is puzzled when Spanish artist, Juan Garcia, leaves her his enormous villa in his Last Will and Testament ... But freaks out when she discovers a painting of herself in the entrance to the villa... totally naked...

Juan's young brother, Eduardo, believes she is a gold-digger and is out to prove it. Jenny finds herself struggling with him on several levels; his certainty that she had an affair with Juan, his own escalating attraction towards her, his belief that she may be involved with threatening letters against him, and his absolute and unjustified dislike of her new friend... but then she starts to get threatening letters too, and it all gets out of hand.


----------



## Birdie (Feb 2, 2012)

I would like to nominate my memoir: _*Don't Shoot! I'm Just the Avon Lady!*_

Two days after I started selling Avon door-to-door, I received a phone call from Catholic Charities. The baby girl I had given up for adoption had grown into an adult and wanted to meet me.

My memoir is the story of all of the strange and wacky customers I met I met that summer - from the woman who wanted to run antiwrinkle cream on her monkey, to Chippendale's-type strippers, to an old woman with aspirations of swimming across the ocean, to a famous musician with a bad, bad zit! I had a month to figure out whether I wanted to meet my daughter, and you will have to read the book to find out what happened!

The book is hilarious and touching, and is getting great reviews. I still sell Avon door-to-door, but that summer was magical and one of the highlights of my life.

Here is the link to my book:
Don't Shoot! I'm Just the Avon Lady!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Paula, thanks for the opportunity! I'd like to nominate my book "Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur." Here's the blurb:

For the price of a truce, Yseult is sent to a world where magic is dying - to marry the father of the man she loves.

Marcus's son Drystan would have saved her from a loveless marriage, but with her relatives being held hostage, Yseult cannot endanger them and must go through with the wedding. The tragic love story of Yseult and Drystan plays out against the backdrop of a violent world threatening to descend into the Dark Ages - only Arthur's battles to push back the Saxon hordes can save what is left of civilization. With her background, Yseult could act as a bridge between the old age and the new - but will the price be too high?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006SJLSDA/


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2011)

Emailed you. Thanks so much!


----------



## Flurries Unlimited (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you VERY much everyone!  Please keep the nominations coming!


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you!
I'd like to nominate Wendy and the Lost Boys... 
http://www.amazon.com/Wendy-Fractured-Fairy-Silkstone-ebook/dp/B005FKHKTE/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Be aware, this is not the Peter Pan story you want your kids reading, it is clearly intended for adult readers. Yet it appeals to the childlike part of us that loved the classic original stories. Combine that childlike love with modern politics and technology, and you get this smart, snarky, hilarious mystery. The story is richly developed and leaves you guessing until the very end. I am liking this grown up version of Peter Pan even more than the original. ~ Tiffany Harkleroad ~ Tiffany's Bookshelf

When a deathbed promise to a friend leaves Wendy Darlin, feisty Miami real estate broker for billionaires, trapped on a super-yacht with Ponzi-king, Charlie Hook, she's forced to join him on a quest to recover his hidden treasure. Along for the danger-filled adventure are an undercover SEC Investigator, who kindles a spark in Wendy with his 'Johnny Depp' eyes and Hook's young female helicopter pilot who befriends Wendy as they sail the high seas, one step ahead of modern day ruthless pirates.

A laugh out loud whodunit&#8230; kidnapping, revenge, and a little murder on the side. The second book in the Fractured Fairy Tales by Silkstone series of criminally funny fables, this comedy mystery is set in Miami and the Caribbean.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

jumbojohnny said:


> Sorry to interrupt the flow, but before I have a stab at this, are you sure all members here are covered as it were, to mention their works again outside the initial promotion type post for members' works? When I first joined I committed a couple of minor faux pas so I am reluctant to incur anyone's wrath, if you know what I mean.


Since we were specifically asked to nominate our own books and since it's in the Writer's Corner as opposed to say the Book Corner where suggesting our own books is specifically forbidden, there shouldn't be a problem with it. Especially since our taser-bearing mods haven't shown up.


----------



## Millard (Jun 13, 2011)

Totally getting in on this.










Frantic Planet: Volume I

Blurb:

A terminal artist torments his final masterpiece. Rival towns rest their fates on a battle between mascots. A misguided vigilante takes the weight of the city on his back. Souls are bought and sold. A mother gives birth to a wooden baby. Millard's debut collection of broken people and shattered lives is a new penny dreadful for the twenty-first century, where modern self-obsession and popular culture meet the dark and fantastical, rutting in alleyways to sire an eclectic word-bastard that keeps readers awake, shrieking from its crib.

Amazon.com: http://amzn.com/B00558RRTE
Amazon.co.uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00558RRTE

Cheers, Paula.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello Paula! Thank you for this opportunity. My name is Jennifer Rainey, and I'm the author of These Hellish Happenings, the book I'd like to nominate. Thanks for your consideration! 

Blurb: In 1707, hapless vampire Jack Bentley made a pact with the Devil in order to escape a vampire hunt. Dealing with Satan seemed better than your standard angry mob at the time. But three centuries later, Satan is ready to collect His dues, whether the vampire likes it or not. He's taking Jack down to Hell, and He's even got a job picked out for him down below: an eternal position at the Registration Office of the Damned.

Jack attempts to adjust to life on the Administrative Level of Hell where fire and brimstone have been replaced by board meetings and the occasional broken copier. But the whiny complaints of the recently-deceased and the legions of suited, cookie-cutter demons are the least of his problems. Try adding to the equation a dead ex-lover, a dangerous attraction to his high-ranking demon companion, Alexander Ridner, and the sticky and distorted anti-vampire politics of a Hell that is surprisingly like our own world.

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/These-Hellish-Happenings-ebook/dp/B004K1F8KM/


----------



## Flurries Unlimited (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful response.  Please keep them coming.  

When I feature your book, please tweet and FB loudly and widely as the idea is to get your book to go viral.  

Thanks again!  

--Paula


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Paula!

I hope you'll consider my supernatural thriller "The voice of waterfalls"

Inga manages to escape from a "house of terror" where she was held as a captive along with other girls who were kidnapped. She is chased into the woods and runs onto the road, almost falling under the wheels of an approaching car. She thought, it would be better to die that way than to return to her captors. The driver of the car, to her surprise, saves her. He brings her to his house and introduces her to his family: his mother, his father and his younger sister. He gives Inga a key to a separate room and brings her food. She appreciates his help and calls him her knight from the road. All she needs now is a phone to make a call to her mother. Her savior, Alman, says they don't have one in the house. He's also not in a hurry to take her from his house in the woods to the town where she can talk to police. And Inga began to doubt the noble intentions of her savior. After some time she starts to think this house is worse than the one she was imprisoned in before, if that was possible.

Here's what the reviewers have to say:

This is the second book that I have read of Natasha's and I have to say it tossup between the two which one is the best. The tension throughout this book is so overpowering that it leaves you wondering is this all in her mind, is she sane or crazy, will she get out? There is so much to this book. The secondary characters in the book lend just as much credence to the plot as the main characters do. This is one of those books that would make a great made for TV thriller.

*******

Not everyone in this world is a nice person and I think that we need to realize that, well if you read this book you sure will. Maybe Inga was extremely naive or in my opinion she was very much like many young people who have lived sheltered middle class lives.

*******

This story blew my mind, it's that good. Natasha A. Salnikova's writing is excellent and it's one helluva roller coaster, so hold on!

The Voice of the Waterfalls by Natasha A. Salnikova is a edge of your seat psychological suspense filled thriller that will have you turning one more page and another and another. It is very hard to put down and before you know it you have reached the thrilling conclusion.

http://www.amazon.com/The-voice-of-waterfalls-ebook/dp/B005T8BL60/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4

Thank you Paula!


----------



## Flurries Unlimited (Jan 24, 2012)

Have just put up Dave Conifer's _Primary Justice_ as Today's Book of the Day. Will put another of the nominations up tomorrow. Please keep them coming!


----------



## TommyJCharles (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for the oppurtunity!

Title: Thirst, Book 1 Of The Terminus Series

Blurb:

Brilliant and withdrawn seventeen-year-old Melissa Harding suspects that the immense alien ship that has descended upon the San Fransisco bay holds grave implications for her in particular, though she cannot say why. As society teeters over the edge, Melissa must face the unknown threat alone. Plunged headlong into a covert race against time, she must adapt, or else face a fate worse than death: responsibility for humanity's extinction event.

http://www.amazon.com/Thirst-The-Terminus-Series-ebook/dp/B006OVJNOI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328310501&sr=8-1


----------



## Flurries Unlimited (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you very much.  Please keep them coming!


----------



## Flurries Unlimited (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who has responded to this post.  I am slowly working my way through the list of nominations and have been posting them over the past few weeks.  When I get to yours, I will email you to let you know it has gone up.  

Thanks again!  

--Paula


----------



## SadieSForsythe (Feb 13, 2012)

I would like to nominate my book The Weeping Empress

Synopsis: Chiyo Alglaeca was happy in her life. That is, until it was all taken away. Forced into notoriety, stalked by a mysterious cult, hunted by the emperor, and facing betrayal at every turn she clings to the only safety she can find: two enigmatic men and the sharp bringer of death, Salvation. The Weeping Empress explores the devastating effects of loss, the hunt for redemption, and the price of destiny. It questions the true meaning of evil and asks what monster is not also an innocent?

author bio: 
Sadie Forsythe hails from the Southeastern United States, lives in Northwestern England, and is a fan of all things Japanese. She holds degrees in Anthropology/Comparative Religion, International Criminology, and Social Change. She loves local coffee shops, geek culture, everything bookish, and tea (steaming with milk and sweet iced). She is married with two daughters and an imaginary dog.









Thank you


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the opportunity!



*Book Description* Sir Nathan and the Quest for Queen Gobbledeegook is a silly fairy tale, written for ages 7 through 12, and for those young at heart.

Queen Gobbledeegook has gone missing and it is up to Sir Nathan, the Hero of Mariskatania, to find her. Along the way he meets all sorts of odd folks, including pixies and wizards and a hulking creature named Mitzy that likes to knit. The land of Mariskatania is a colorful one, filled with bright Jubb Jubb Trees and fuzzy, blue Hobnobber Squirrels who spend all their time looking for Huckle Nuts.

*Bio* Mark Smith lives in a small town in the Midwest and has enjoyed the creative outlet of writing since a young age. Sir Nathan and the Quest for Queen Gobbledeegook was originally written as a silly romp through a land of adventure for the author's young nieces and nephews. Now it has been rewritten and edited for a general release, aimed at other children like the author's 9 year old son and for those young at heart.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you for the opportunity.










BOOK BLURB:

Shawn Kleiner has it all: money, fame, a skyrocketing career as an international musical phenomenon, his beautiful girlfriend Amy, and all the women he wants--until the night Amy has enough and leaves him stranded in a Scottish castle tower.

He wakes up to find himself mistaken for Niall Campbell, medieval Highland warrior. Soon after, he is sent shimmying down a wind-torn castle wall into a dangerous cross country trek with Niall's tempting, but knife-wielding fiancee. They are pursued by English soldiers and a Scottish traitor who want Niall dead.

Thrown forward in time, Niall learns history's horrifying account of his own death, and of the Scots' slaughter at Bannockburn. Undaunted, he navigates the roiled waters of Shawn's life--pregnant girlfriend, amorous fans, enemies, and gambling debts--seeking a way to leap back across time to save his people, especially his beloved Allene. His growing fondness for Shawn's life brings him face to face with his own weakness.

More information is at: www.bluebellstrilogy.com


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Paula, sent you an email. Thank you!


----------



## EStoops (Oct 24, 2011)

Done! Thanks so much for the opportunity.


----------



## J. Eathen (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Paula, sent you an email.


----------



## Flurries Unlimited (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for all of these. I'd thought this thread had gone dead--so I'm glad I checked back! 

Just so you know, I am working my way through the list one a day and hope to get to everyone who's listed by the end of March/beginning of April. I will email or message you individually closer to your posting date.

Meanwhile, please feel free to email me at [email protected] or [email protected] with any questions, queries or special requests.

Thank you again! 

Best wishes, Paula


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

I'd like to nominate my collection of short stories - Kindling.

US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDU4PA
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDU4PA

Kindling - a collection of twelve tales by award-winning short story author Stephen Livingston. Written in a wide range of styles and covering a variety of themes from art, science and politics to metamorphosis, madness and murder.

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the opportunity! I'd like to nominate Complete Kitten Care (in siggy below), an award-winning nonfiction title with all the "must knows" of keeping your furry love happy and healthy. It also includes SQUEEEE! adorable kitten pictures! With kitten season fast approaching the timing is purrr-fect!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

At the risk of sounding immodest, I'd like to nominate One Insular Tahiti as Book of the Day.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042RUKSE/ref=r_ea_s_t

Luke MacIsaac is dead, and not restfully dead. His death has come the way he always feared it would: in the claustrophobic, underground heat of a Cape Breton coal mine. He had suspected it would end this way, had embraced it even, so while his body is buried, his soul settles into a watery existence of endless waiting.

But in short order the placid waters of his afterlife turn to rolling seas of time and memory as his violent past plays out again for him. Images of war, childhood abuse, and the tortured life of a brother he loved and failed threaten to inundate him.

More than anything, he wants to escape.

In his confusion and pain, he senses a kindred spirit in Astrid, a newborn struggling to stay alive. Luke helps her in hopes she may one day be the one who brings him out of his purgatory and into a new incarnation.

He discovers too late that Astrid's soul is linked to his hellish past life. Now he must experience all the anguish they went through together, and watch helplessly as Astrid goes through sorrows of her own, before the two of them can finally meet in this world and find peace together.


----------



## MartinCrosbie (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the opportunity to talk about *"My Temporary Life"*

Heroes are not born. They're made.

Malcolm Stewart's strength was forged during harsh childhood days-ugly days when he faced down schoolyard bullies and endured the neglect of a promiscuous mother. It is a strength that he has wielded to defend himself and his friends.

Yet those years and traumas have taken their toll. Somewhere along the way, Malcolm Stewart lost his love of life.

That changes the day when beautiful, tempestuous Heather enters his world. He feels the stirrings of something long dormant. And when he learns of Heather's own abusive childhood-and the daughter that she was forced to leave behind-Malcolm knows one thing:

He must help Heather get her little girl back.

Their harrowing quest takes them from Scotland to a remote corner of Canada. There, Malcolm faces more than he bargained for-from being accused of kidnapping, to being targeted by an enraged psycho. And he discovers that Heather's story is more tragic than he could ever have imagined.

Yet his love for this woman with the flaming red hair-and for a little girl he has yet to meet-gives Malcolm Stewart the one thing he desperately needs: A chance to be reborn.

A chance to become the hero he never dreamed he could be.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006O2P13O


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the offer!  Will be emailing you shortly.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for this!

Dust

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004M8SSBO


For fans of Stephen King and Ray Bradbury...

Imagine a depression-era town where it hasn't rained for years. A pale rainmaker with other-worldly eyes brings rain to the countryside and mesmerizes the townspeople, but the children begin to disappear one by one. Only young Robert Steelgate is able to resist the rainmaker's spell and begin the struggle to discover what has happened to his missing brother and the other children.

"Read the riveting first chapter of Dust and you're already past the point of no return. Arthur Slade writes with the art and grace of a hypnotist, and you won't be able to put this book down. It's sensational!" Kenneth Oppel, New York Times bestselling author of AIRBORN and SKYBREAKER.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd like to nominate my Epic / YA Fantasy, _*Crystal Shade: Angeni*_.



_*Description:*_
"Thousands of stars could tell thousands of stories."

Seven year old Grace always dreamt of becoming a guardian angel; like those who guarded and guided her people and prepared to bravely fight in a dreaded mythical event, the Crystal Shade - which never came. It's not like Grace ever wanted to see Demons. Or wants to know what evil and darkness is - things that no one ever faced on her world and as the legends says, the Crystal Shade carries within -, nor does she want to die to be reborn as a guardian. But she thinks the mysterious life of angels is so noble, a fable that it sounds exciting - until it actually happens.

Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 1 explores the early life of a young daydreaming soul who is destined to reveal the forgotten past of her home world and to seek the answer for the eternal question; what the legendary Crystal Shade really is.

Length: 147740 words.

_*Biography:*_
Istvan Szabo, Ifj.
"Creator, Writer and Illustrator"
Based out of Budapest, Hungary, Istvan began his writing and art career at a young age. His strengths include Science Fiction, Fantasy, Thrillers, as well as Spiritual, Romantic, and Political works. At the beginning of his career, two companies entrusted Istvan to create and write the stories of two of their video games. Since 2007, working parallel on several different projects, Istvan mostly developed and worked on the Crystal Shade franchise and wrote Crystal Shade: Angeni. As an artist for hire, he has created illustrations, character art, short CGI animations and marketing materials for various projects as well as for his own works, Crystal Shade: Angeni, 7 Post Meridiem, Nightfall and other unannounced projects. In 2007, Istvan produced his first short movie "15 Minutes of Fame", in which Istvan was the screenwriter, director and storyboard artist. "15 Minutes of Fame" won 3rd Place at the UPC-AXN Film Festival 2007.

Orlanda Szabo
"Co-writer and Editor"
Orlanda Szabo screenwriter/author lives in the middle of Canada. Her writing skills include edits, rewrites and consultations in a wide variety of genres. She is adept at adapting book to screenplay and screenplay to book. She is currently under contract to script Lisa R. Taylor's Welcome To: I Don't Know, Idaho. She has written numerous features, shorts and TV series pilots, some of which she will be adapting to book. She truly loves to work in science fiction, fantasy, supernatural and thrillers.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity!

Twenty-Five Years Ago Today -

http://www.amazon.com/Twenty-Five-Years-Ago-Today-ebook/dp/B003U4WVKA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330260325&sr=1-1
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twenty-Five-Years-Ago-Today-ebook/dp/B003U4WVKA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330260395&sr=1-1

Should we dig for the truth when Pandora's Box is a coffin of buried secrets?

Kris Langley has always been obsessed with murder. She blames herself for the violent death of her cousin when they were kids and has let guilt invade every corner of her existence. Now an editorial assistant and obit writer, Kris stumbles across an unsolved murder while compiling "25 Years Ago Today" items from the microfilm. Determined to solve the case and atone for the death of her cousin, Kris immerses herself in the mystery of what happened to Diana Ferguson, a talented artist who expressed herself through haunting paintings of Greek mythology.

Not only does Kris face resistance from her family and her managing editor, she also clashes with Diana's suspicious nephew, Eric Soares - until neither she nor Eric can deny the chemistry flaring between them. She soon learns that old news never leaves the morgue and that yesterday's headline is tomorrow's danger, for finding out the truth about that night twenty-five years ago may shatter Kris's present, costing her love, her career, and ultimately, her life.

Bio: Although Stacy Juba specializes in writing adult novels, she has also authored books for children and young adults - she pursues whatever story ideas won't leave her alone. Stacy's titles include the mystery novels Twenty-Five Years Ago Today and Sink or Swim, the mystery short story Laundry Day, the children's picture books The Flag Keeper, Victoria Rose and the Big Bad Noise, and the Teddy Bear Town Children's E-Book Bundle (Three Complete Picture Books), and the young adult novels Face-Off and Dark Before Dawn. She is a former journalist with more than a dozen writing awards to her credit and is currently working on a contemporary fiction/romantic comedy novel, as well as a new mystery novel. Many of her titles have appeared as #1 on various Amazon Kindle Top 100 lists. Visit her web site at www.stacyjuba.com.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I would like to offer up my general fiction novel, The Twenty Dollar Bill.

It has been my most popular and favorably reviewed book - 14 out of 17 reviews on Amazon are 5 stars, with a 4.8 overall rating. Here's the requested information:

Book Description:

Follow the path of a twenty dollar bill as it is stolen, given, spent or otherwise passed from person to person, traveling from place to place.

No bombastic explosions, steamy sex scenes, political intrigue or cosmic encounters. Just slices of life from the people you walk by every day - glimpses into how ordinary people interact, how they think, how they feel and how they love.

A contemporary novel exploring every day interactions and relationships.

Author Bio:

Elmore Hammes is a novelist and short story writer. His short stories have appeared in publications ranging from obscure e-zines to nationally distributed magazines. His writing is as eclectic as his reading habits, including from young adult fantasy, science fiction, contemporary literature, humor and superhero stories.

He participates in Mainstage Community Theatre in Anderson, Indiana. His favorite roles would include Jonathan Brewster in Arsenic and Old Lace, Professor Marvel in the Wizard of Oz and Uncle Barnaby in Babes in Toyland.

Twice a year, he goes on mission trips with St. Patrick's Church of Oxford, Indiana to help build homes in Mexico.

He shares his home with two cats, Chuck and Snuggles, although Snuggles does not acknowledge Chuck's existence. He has recently started volunteering for the Animal Protection League in central Indiana, but has thus far resisted adding to his feline collection.



Thanks for the chance to share my book!
Elmore
Amazon Link for The Twenty Dollar Bill Kindle Edition: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0012MYS44
Amazon Link for The Twenty Dollar Bill Paperback Edition: http://www.amazon.com/Twenty-Dollar-Bill-Elmore-Hammes/dp/061514716X
Author Profile Page: http://www.amazon.com/Elmore-Hammes/e/B006X50EDO

EDITED to add the UK link:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0012MYS44


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I check these posts every day and never saw this one until today. So I'll be emailing you with my info. Thanks.

Joyce


----------



## greatparenting (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, lovely offer, so I throw my hat/book into the ring gratefully. It's titled "Raising Amazing Children (...While Having a Life of Your Own).

Mine is a parenting book for busy parents who probably don't have time to read a book but still want to be great parents. The premise is that when you have children you don't actually have to give up everything you enjoyed BC (before children), but, rather, you all benefit from finding the easy, everyday ways to integrate your kids into your existing life and share as much as possible. Here's the link http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0077F8ZTE

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Ras Ashcroft (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Paula, I've sent you an email about 'Supervillain: The Concise Guide'.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd love to nominate "Eulogy's Secret"



Currently rated 4.6/5 stars (18 reviews ) on Amazon US.

Eulogy's Secret - a story of greed, prejudice and a stolen identity.
In the four weeks since her guardians' death, Eulogy Foster has lost everything. 
Penniless and alone she seeks the help of her estranged brother, Lord Lucien Devlin. But Devlin turns Eulogy onto the streets, where she is attacked and thrown onto the mercy of a passing stranger, Jack Huntley. As Eulogy seeks the truth behind her birth, she is drawn into the world of art and artists, where her morals are challenged and nothing is as it seems.
Jack Huntley: bitter, cynical and betrayed in love. He believes women are devious, scheming, untrustworthy creatures - and when he rescues a naïve Miss from being raped, his life is about to change forever. There is something about Miss Foster that haunts him and challenges his emotions. But despite their growing attraction, Eulogy will not share her secret, which means he cannot trust her. Caught in a deadlock, with both denying their true feelings, events take a sinister turn as someone seeks to silence Eulogy&#8230;.forever.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll nominate my first book, The Lost Secret of Fairies. It's currently on a free price match for the Kindle. Normally, it's priced at $0.99.
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Secret-Fairies-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B002C1A2BM

Description: 
Wanda had always read about adventure. Now she was in the middle of one. The World of Fairies is real, and she is their new Crystal Keeper, human caretaker to the World of Fairies. But the Fairy World is in trouble. The fairies are falling ill from the pollution that ravages the world above. Wanda has to find the key to their cure, before it is too late.

But like in all adventures, there are a few unanswered questions to solve. What has happened to the old Keeper? What are Germites? And can Wanda get used to her cat giving her backtalk while trying not to get grounded for helping the fairies? Join Wanda on her adventure, while she finds out that sometimes the best solution to a problem is the one you find within yourself.

Author Bio:
This is Tiffany Turner's first novel in the Crystal Keeper Chronicles. When not writing, she teaches elementary students the joys of literature through Writing Workshop strategies and her own experiences. She also plays the Gaelic harp at different Renaissance Fairs in Northern California. She enjoys traveling while researching ideas for her novels. When not traveling, she likes to spend quiet time with her husband and cat.

**Any questions, feel free to message me on the board.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

flurriesofwords said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm Paula from 'Flurries of Words' and I am looking for indie authors to nominate their books for consideration as our featured book of the day. You can either reply with the title and Amazon link here or write to me at [email protected].
> 
> ...


I would like to nominate Finding Margo (A Contemporary Romance, set in France)

Description:
When Margo misreads a roadmap while travelling by car through France, her husband Alan flies into one of his habitual rages. Tired of his constant bad moods, Margo slips away from him at a motorway café. She hitches a lift with a woman truck driver and escapes into the French countryside. What follows is adventure and romance far beyond her wildest dreams. Will Alan find her before she finds herself?


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean (Jan 11, 2012)

Here is mine:

Kindle - http://www.amazon.com/Bystander-ebook/dp/B00756PYRG/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330290931&sr=1-3

Paperback - http://www.amazon.com/Bystander-Tale-End-World-Knew/dp/1453760482/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1330290982&sr=1-4


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Please nominate mine THE MERS or The Day the Flowers Died or The Shifters of 2040
http://amiblackwelder.blogpsot.com


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd like to nominate Harbingers of Mortality.

Thanks.


----------



## seanday (Feb 5, 2012)

Sent you an email. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## MartinWrites (Aug 17, 2011)

You're probably swamped now, but I emailed you anyway 

Thanks for this - hope Flurries Of Words is a success.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

flurriesofwords said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm Paula from 'Flurries of Words' and I am looking for indie authors to nominate their books for consideration as our featured book of the day. You can either reply with the title and Amazon link here or write to me at [email protected].
> 
> ...


I'm throwing my hat into the ring. Here is the link.
http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Snows-Andes-ebook/dp/B004MDLV0O


----------



## Alm Hlgh (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Paula, I would love to nominate one of my books for the Book of the Day

Title: The Perfect BMW

Link: http://www.amazon.com/The-Perfect-BMW-ebook/dp/B004GEAP1U/

Blurb:

Sometimes the thing we want most- scares us the worst.

Even Divas get lonely too. What to do? You are young and gifted. This is the tale of one woman's hunt for the perfect BMW (Black Man Working) only to have her dream come true turn into her worse nightmare when she learns that her new hubby has not disclose to her the fact that he has three children by three different women. What happens when she finds out and they all come to live with her?

Misunderstood as a gold-digger Sheila doesn't believe a marriage can be successful based on love after watching her mom and older sister's failed marriages and love lives with men. Therefore she schemes to get a man making six figures who can help create a business partnership to build a lifestyle based on the American Dream. Her criteria: of course he must be making bank, never married and definitely NO kids ALLOWED!!!

Neal Towers was not your average black man. He was a successful air personality for the number 1 broadcast radio-company in the USA and he was moving up the syndicated radio show list fairly quickly; expecting to have his own syndicated show one day soon. He had a college degree, making big money, never married and he loved beautiful and successful black women. All of his life getting a woman was the easy part and he never gave much thought about family life or having children. So when his high school sweetheart had Junior, it was no big deal; he just stepped up to the plate making sure he handled his financial responsibility. Of course high school puppy love can grow passé when you're in college and see all of the fresh new meat that you're missing out on; and that's how he met baby momma # 2 Denise his college first love. Graduating from college and landing first an internship at the #1 urban & hip hop station in town was a dream come true so Neal focusing on his career somehow lost touch with Denise and the two of them moved on. Wow, working around the hottest R & B acts in the US was a surreal experience for Neal; the parties, the luxuries and the women was mind blowing to someone who had been born and raised in a working-class and humble life. Neale couldn't get enough of the parties or the women and that's how he met Susan a groupie who followed and traveled around with one of the boy bands that his station sponsored.

Neal meets Shelia and for him it's love at first sight; only she's not interested in having any kids or a man with any. What's a man to do when he's just met his perfect woman but he doesn't quite meet her standards? Is it lying if you fail to disclose certain information? Join Neal and Shelia in this romantic-comedy that asks: What is the most important quality in a marriage? Together they search for common ground and understanding in trying to save their marriage.


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd like to nominate my new release, The Hollows.










One hundred years ago, a tragic event took place in the forests of Otter Creek. Houses were burned, people were killed, and an unspeakable curse was loosed on the small town.

That curse still exists, defining and haunting numerous families. From time to time, the curse demands its due&#8230;the forests demand blood. The fathers of these affected families must disregard their hearts and heritage, forced to commit dark and brutal acts.

They have no choice but to obey. They can only do what their fathers did before them and carry their grisly offerings to a place feared by the town...a place feared by history itself. A place called The Hollows.


----------



## StephanieQueen (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Paula!
I sent you an e-mail with all the info!
Stephanie Queen


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Warren Hollis is a seasoned true crime writer. He likes to submerge himself in the local culture when he writes, so he packs his essentials and heads to Knorr, Pennsylvania. It's a tiny town in western PA, the kind of town most people on their way to Pittsburgh or New York would drive right past. It's a town full of friendly, smiling people, but it hides a dark past.

Years ago a man began sneaking into the bedrooms of young girls and taking them under the cover of night. Days later, a grisly calling card would be left for the families to find. He became known as "The Boogeyman" and the rural town of Knorr, and the surrounding communities, have done all they can to forget those terrible days when no one was safe, not even when nestled into their own beds.

Warren arrives and starts asking questions. He stays in a small cabin just outside of town. It's a nice place, exactly what he's looking for. There's just one strange thing: a big, heavy black phone at the top of the stairs. It's not connected to anything. The phone is just a decorative hold-over from the party line days. Something about it disturbs Warren, the way something about Knorr disturbs him, as well. Someone is hiding something about "The Boogeyman."

Then the killing starts again.

And, in the middle of the night, a phone that should never be able to ring - begins to do just that...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Dead-Phone-ebook/dp/B005YFJNEK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1334178038&sr=8-3


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you, Paula. I'd like to nominate Claire: the Lost Fae. Contemporary Fantasy.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0078Y5UII (UK)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0078Y5UII (US)

CLAIRE: THE LOST FAE will carry you through perilous dreams and danger invoked by legions of wicked daemons.

Perhaps you'll stick around and eventually soar over the San Francisco Bay rainbow.

One thing for sure, you'll wish you had never met a nasty hound from Hades, tangled with a wicked scarecrow or discovered the River Styx is real.

However, the chance to grow magically with Claire as she overcomes wicked challenges will win you over with appealing enchantment.

The window of opportunity is here-just a WhisperNet click away. Come in. Journey step by magical step as Claire carries you into this earthly in-between realm. Meet Claire's new friends (including Leeson, the love of her life) and challenge the darkest forces of Hades.

Novella - Word Count: 37,782

Thanks again for sharing this opportunity.

~Aithne


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Here's my book, So Wonderful as Want, just published two days ago.

The year is 1911, and young Dinah dreams of marrying a gentleman and living the grand life in nearby Fort Myers, Florida. Once a rowdy cow town rivaling those of the old west, Fort Myers now boasts indoor plumbing and electricity, conveniences sorely lacking in her small river town.

Zach also has a dream. At eighteen, he wants to be his own man and go his own way. But when tragedy strikes Dinah's family, his soft heart won't allow him to walk away. Assuming responsibilities beyond his years, he's there through every joy, every sorrow in her life.

Years later, although Zach's dreams now center around the family he and Dinah share, Dinah steadfastly holds tight to her childhood dream. Foolishly believing it easer to leave should the opportunity arise, she won't allow any words of love between them. She wants it all; all Zach wants is her.

Opportunity finally arrives with Tyler, a shrewd businessman who's had his eye on her. Now, Dinah must choose between a man who can make her dreams come true, or a man whose only offense is loving her.

This is the link to the .com page. http://amzn.to/HsXOds Here is the link to the co.UK page. http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007SN4WG0/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk

Thanks,

Joyce


----------



## Shelley Altamont (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello Paula,

I have sent you an email nominating my ebook, Your Mother Loves You (3 Macabre Tales), for your Book of the Day feature.

I included my description in the email, but I'll post it here also because, well, you know, shameless promotion!


*Your Mother Loves You: 3 Macabre Tales

by Shelley Altamont* *Description*

Three cruel and deeply disturbing short tales of the macabre that will haunt you long after you've read them:

A mother is doing some very unsettling things outside her son's door at night. . . .

A girl flees the impending threat of a terrible fate only to discover that fate is always terrible. . . .

A boy discovers that the bonds of worldly power enslave both master and servant. . . .

_WARNING: The imagery in these tales will be quite unsuitable for children!_ *Author Bio*

Shelley Altamont is a poet of the perverse and Perfectly Sane . . . whose writing has been published under alternative attribution in various literary venues. Look for Shelley's other release, Sane Asylum, wherever ebooks are sold!

Thank you, and I hope it fits the bill!


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Paula,

I'd like to nominate my husband's short story, Gnit-Wit Gnipper and the Perilous Plague. It is a humorous YA fantasy about a gnome trying to earn her hat.

http://amzn.to/Gnipper

Thanks so much for the opportunity, your site looks great.


----------



## RGPorter (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll jump in here.

Genre: Fantasy
Title: Keepers of Water (Guardians of Nature Book 1)
Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rb10M2GHO8

Summary:

A promise to save her brother's soul unearths a conspiracy she was not prepared for...

Arieana's brother has been murdered by her own people in a world not their own. Forced into breaking ancient law, she ventures into the human realm in search of her brother's soul. Once she steps through the Veil, she realizes the renegades are up to more than just punishing a few humans. They want to destroy the race itself.

Forced to forge an unlikely alliance with the very race responsible for the storms tearing her world apart, she finds out more of her past than the elders want. With the war started, each clue they uncover leads them closer to the first of the elemental relics, and a chance to save mankind.

Together they must work side by side to stop the renegades&#8230;

Before time runs out for both worlds.

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007HS1A8Y
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007HS1A8Y


----------



## Sharon Austin (Oct 13, 2010)

SMOKE ON THE WATER (mystery) - A sheriff tracks a psychopath targeting members of a retired mariner's family. Book One in the Hellfire Trilogy: interwoven tales of love, murder, and lies.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004A90CD2

Thank you for the opportunity,
Sharon A. Austin


----------



## antheajane (Mar 29, 2012)

I nominate my book, The Dark Lake, for book of the day. The Dark Lake is the story of a woman who can't let go of the past. She wanders the lake listening for the voices that call her from the bottom. She tries to move on with her life. Her therapist tries to help her remember what happened at the party. Then they start dragging her car from the bottom of the lake. Why, after all this time, she wonders.
http:www.thedarklake.com

http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Lake-Oshkosh-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007EG96U8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1333667534&sr=1-1


----------



## Flurries Unlimited (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Thank you so much for nominating your books.  

Thank you also for your understanding with some of the snafus accompanying the arrival of our new baby last month! 

Right now I have posted about half of the current list.  I am doing them in the order they were received--including email (if I have missed anyone out, please let me know).

Meanwhile, please keep the nominations coming.  They will all be posted for free.  Just remember that I only have one book of the day per day, so it may take some time for me to get to yours.  

Thank you again.  

Best wishes, Paula


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Congrats on the new baby Paula!!! 

I'd like to nominate my book:



Genre: Fantasy
Title: The Prisoner (book 1 of The Dark Elf of Syron series)

Summary: Captain Torren, the warden of the Dormigan Prison, knows that the mysterious Prisoner 34 is much more dangerous than the authorities think. Torren does his best to guard him, going so far as to break some of his orders, but the new governor's sudden wish to personally inspect the prison threatens to destroy the shaky balance the warden has achieved. Will the Prisoner comply and help Torren through the inspection? What will he ask in return? And will he keep his word?


----------



## Flurries Unlimited (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Mark,

I just scheduled this to be posted as BOOK OF THE DAY on my blog http://flurriesofwords.blogspot.co.uk/]http://flurriesofwords.blogspot.co.uk/[/url]. It will appear tomorrow at 12:30am GMT. If you have the chance, please Tweet and FB widely.

Please let me know if there is anything else I can do for you. 

Best wishes, Paula



churlishfellow said:


> Thanks for the opportunity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd like to nominate my YA title Notes to Self. It has 45 reviews and an average of 4.3 stars.

http://www.amazon.com/Notes-to-Self-ebook/dp/B006AY9UGK/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Two climbed up. Two fell down.

One woke up.

Robin Saunders is a high school sophomore with an awesome best friend, a hard-working single mom, and a complicated relationship with a sweet guy named Reno. She's coasting along, trying to get through yet another tedious year of high school, when Em suggests something daring. They live in Florida-- tourist central--and Emily wants to sneak into a theme park after midnight and see what they're made of.

When things get out of control, Robin wakes up in a hospital bed and Emily doesn't wake up at all. Just getting dressed becomes an ordeal as Robin tries to heal and piece together the details of that terrible night. Racing to remember everything in the hopes of saving Emily, Robin writes a series of notes to herself to discover the truth.

Gr. 8-12. Adult language.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Entering the fray...
​
*Escaping Notice*
A Second Sons Inquiry Agency Mystery​5 stars!​
Discarded by his betrothed with a parting sally that "being an earl does not excuse being a bore," Hugh Castle, the Earl of Monnow, joins his brother on a relaxing cruise, hoping to forget. But a storm capsizes their boat, and despite Hugh's desperate efforts, he can't save his brother's life. Then, when the wreckage reveals evidence of sabotage, he realizes he was never meant to return to dock. Someone intending to murder the earl killed his younger brother, instead. Angered and grieving, Hugh travels to London to enlist the aid of the Second Sons Inquiry Agency in finding his brother's murderer.

Helen Archer attended the Earl of Monnow's ball in expectation of joining the celebration for his betrothal, but the event seems destined for disaster. She arrives late, the earl makes no announcement, and Helen manages to lose the fabled (but cursed) Peckham necklace her sister reluctantly loaned to her. Unwilling to admit her carelessness to her sister, Helen rashly decides to return to the earl's estate and retrieve it in secret.

When his aunt threatens to send him to the Earl of Monnow, his purportedly cruel uncle, Edward Leigh-Brown decides he's had enough of female interference. He's going to join the navy and follow in Lord Nelson's footsteps to become a military hero. But finding his way to London is a lot harder for a young boy than it seems, and he's soon lost. When he bumps into Miss Helen Archer at an inn, he's more than happy to accept a ride in her carriage, even if she seems determined to escort him to an inquiry agency to hire someone to locate the family he doesn't want located.

When the three meet in London at Second Sons, Helen impulsively decides to accompany Hugh to the earl's home. They will be disguised as servants and free to pursue their secret goals. Hugh hopes to uncover a killer, Helen hopes to find her necklace, and Edward just hopes he can find the opportunity to escape again.

Let's hope they're not all destined for disappointment!

_A witty, adventured filled Regency mystery destined to be your favorite summer read!_


----------



## Randall Boleyn (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Paula,
I like to nominate *Not Raw Enough a novel of Japan* by Randall Bowling for book of the day.
A suspense/thriller at 500 pages - the Amazon link is http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052LH4UQ

Loving sushi turns lethal when an ancient culture defined by its cuisine feels threatened.

The rich rewards of Japan's exclusive seafood markets incite the world's elite suppliers as Seth Tinsley's Hatteras Island exports spawn outrageous profits and a charmed life. When his friends die in bizarre accidents, Seth is inundated with survivors' guilt and exhausts his life savings defending unwarranted murder charges. As Seth's life crashes and his lucrative sales to Japan dwindle, he never notices his success has attracted predators.

A startling buy-out offer for his troubled export business from an Osaka conglomerate interrupts Seth's grief and in a desperate need for cash to launch his secret aquatic technology, he goes against his instincts and accepts the mysterious deal.

On the business trip of a lifetime to Tokyo and the Tsukiji Market to shock the international seafood establishment with the launch of his dynamic invention, Seth ends up alone and hunted in Japan, wanted by the JNP for mass-murder and marked expendable by the US Government.


----------



## cbudy85 (May 15, 2012)

_Echo of Silence_ by Crystal D. Budy is a quirky mystery set in Cleveland, Ohio, which is the first in the North Coast Mystery series that follows a group of FBI special agents in work and life. Murder, kidnappings, and mayhem spell out the lives of these people -- and their personal lives aren't much better.










_Echo of Silence_ is available on Amazon Kindle http://www.amazon.com/Echo-Silence-North-Mystery-ebook/dp/B00712X6BU for $2.99 and Amazon.com as a paperback http://www.amazon.com/Echo-Silence-North-Mystery-Volume/dp/1469982919/ for $14.

*Summary:*
When 13-year-old Cassie Phelps gets swiped off the street on her way to school by men in ski masks, the violent crimes unit in the FBI's Cleveland division gets the case. Among them is Special Agent Rob Karlton, a stubborn, dedicated agent who has had more than his share of past indiscretions. He goes on gut instinct and intuition -- something many people don't take so kindly. When he discovers that Cassie and her parents didn't exist before 2004, he's dead-set determined to find out the story behind it. And what he uncovers goes much deeper than anything he could have ever imagined.

Thanks for the opportunity, Paula! Appreciate it.


----------



## A.D.Trosper (May 15, 2012)

Throwing my hat in the ring

Genre: Fantasy
Title: Embers at Galdrilene
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Embers-Galdrilene-Dragons-Call-ebook/dp/B0080R4LPK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336343993&sr=8-1

"A ray of light, a stain of shadow, shall endure to breathe life and death into the future"

As a Border Guard, it is Vaddoc's duty to turn himself in and accept the death sentence with honor when he discovers he can use magic. But the ancient song of the dragons calls to him. Although pulled by duty and the honor of his family, the song proves irresistible. When he is offered sanctuary in Galdrilene, the old home of the dragons, he leaves duty and family behind to answer the call of the Song.

He is not alone in hearing the Dragon Song and he is joined on his journey by five others as the elements of magic are drawn together. It's a journey that reveals everything they've been taught to believe about magic and dragons is wrong. With the last of the dragons and the world at stake, Vaddoc and his companions will do anything, even cross through the realm of the dead, to reach a future they never thought possible.


----------



## Louis Shalako (Apr 13, 2011)

Recently widowed and inspired by a boyhood fascination with Sherlock Holmes, the middle-aged Inspector Gilles Maintenon of the Surete is on a walking vacation of Dartmoor when he stumbles upon death in mysterious circumstances. When the woman he is falling in love with is brutally murdered, Gilles swears that he will never rest until the case is solved, the killer is caught, and justice is done. Available in Kindle and paperback.


----------



## Flurries Unlimited (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you to everyone for posting. Am nearly through entering in all of the books, _*so please nominate some more*_.

Meanwhile, if you've already posted/written bu haven't yet heard from me about the date of your book being featured, you will soon!

Thank you again! 

Best wishes, Paula


----------



## Tonyshoey (May 23, 2012)

I've emailed, but looking at some of the competition, I'm not building my hopes up!


----------



## Flurries Unlimited (Jan 24, 2012)

No need to worry about competition.  It's a level playing field with me.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's one. Thanks!



Aaron--scholar, alchemist, and sorcerer's apprentice--wants nothing more than to study his tomes, perform his experiments, and spend time with his closest friend, Shanna. Substitute the occasional romp about the city for the books and plenty of games of crutchit for the smelly alchemicals, and Shanna is just fine with that too.

Their routines--and their lives--are thrown into chaos when an elemental attack is launched against their home. Aaron thinks Shanna killed, while Aaron himself is forced to flee for his life. For Shanna, who survives that fateful night, the greatest adventure of her life is about to begin. Only the worst of nightmares awaits Aaron: pursued by dwarves, hell hounds, and a demon who will not stop until he is dead, the only thing keeping him alive is his own resourcefulness and an eslar mercenary whose reputation as a killer might make him the worst threat of all.

Though Aaron and Shanna travel different paths, their purpose is joined when they individually learn of the mysterious Fifth Element. Shanna sees it as the final piece in the puzzle that is her destiny. To Aaron's logical mind, it is an impossible ambiguity. Whatever the answer, the Fifth Element draws them back together and into a final confrontation not as allies, but as adversaries.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for this opportunity!

The book I'd like to nominate is _On Berryhill Road_.









(The cover in my sig is a clickable link to the amazon.com page...I don't have a Kindleboards link to the UK page, not sure how to produce one.)

Book Description:

Fallon McKniere is a person you probably wouldn't favor with a second glance if you saw her on the street. She's not only petite in stature, she's toothpick-thin, and her clothes say "thrift shop." Her stance says "don't mess with me." But if you take a closer look, you'll see a haunted expression in her eyes.

Donovan Pfarr takes a closer look. And can't turn away when he realizes that she goes hungry most of the time. He feels compelled to help her.

But he wonders: how did Fallon end up living in a run-down trailer taking care of her mentally-unbalanced mother, barely eking out an existence on her meager paycheck from the convenience store where she works?

The answer comes when a man involved in an event from Fallon's childhood learns he is dying. He tries to make peace with his conscience by setting up an anonymous trust fund for Fallon. And unleashes a force that places Fallon and Donovan in deadly peril.

Author Info:

Tommie Lyn has made her home in the beautiful Florida panhandle for over 35 years. Her husband of 49 years (who was her high school sweetheart) retired from the Navy after being transferred here from Okinawa in 1975. Three of her novels and some of her short stories are set in the panhandle. An avid reader since childhood, she began writing fiction four years ago and writes short stories and novels in a variety of genres: historical, mystery/suspense, supernatural thriller and mainstream fiction. Currently, a showcase of short stories is freely available for readers on her website. Four of her novels are available for purchase from Amazon.com. Encouraging other writers is important to her. In order to provide that encouragement, she maintains membership in writers' groups. She's been a member of the local Panhandle Writers Group for two years and is a member of online writers' groups as well.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

_Hi, Paula. Here's some info on the book I'd like to nominate. Thanks for the opportunity!!_ 

History is supposed to be dull. Who knew it could also be dangerous??

Kristen and Brad Everheart are taking part in a Revolutionary War battle re-enactment when they suddenly and inexplicably find themselves back in 1777. They have no way of knowing what's going on; all they can do is try to get through the day. Kris and Brad find themselves working with a colonial girl who has vital information for General Washington; once that's delivered, they have to find a way to smuggle her back into Philadelphia. Along the way, they deal with a spymaster, colonial deserters, checkpoints, and British soldiers who keep getting in the way.

And they still have to figure out how to get back to their own time....

*Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale.*

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Revolutionary-J-Y-Harris/dp/1469933314/
E-Book: http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

_(Thanks again!)_


----------



## Cathy21 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks Paula.
E-mail on its way with all the info.
Cathy


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

Here's one more novel:

Chocolate Aftertaste









At her pre-wedding dinner, Nora Darkin, the daughter of a wealthy entrepreneur, discovers her fiancé is not the man she thought he was. As her father hoists his glass to toast them, she makes an announcement: there will be no wedding to her father's right-hand man.

Due to the fresh rift driven between her and her father, Nora escapes to the quaint town of Dreara. Determined to live her life her own way, she makes new friends and pursues her lifelong desire of becoming a chef. Ethan Danes, a neighbour with his own broken heart, helps soothe hers.

Just as Nora discovers what it means to be happy, and she begins to fall in love with Ethan, a woman from his past re-enters his life&#8230;


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Hi, Paula~Who is your target audience/demos? What kinds of books do you usually feature?  Mine is a chick lit-ist romantic fantasy targeted at women 18+. Works?  Thanks~ eks


----------



## JohnCarter13 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Paula! I'll throw my middle grades reader out there. Eli Arnold and the Keys to Forever. Here's the link: http://amzn.com/B007YCMOHY

Thanks for the opportunity!

John


----------



## tmarie6writing (May 9, 2012)

Hi Paula, thanks for this opportunity! Here's my book's info:

*Past Suspicion* by Therese Heckenkamp: http://www.amazon.com/Suspicion-Christian-Romantic-Suspense-ebook/dp/B005SZ1696/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1338317760&sr=1-1

*Christian Romantic Suspense*

*Synopsis:*
"Don't trust anyone..." So whispers Robin's mother just moments before she dies.

As this intriguing story of suspense unfolds, seventeen-year-old Robin is forced from her California home to live in Wisconsin with an uncle she never knew existed. Here in her mother's hometown, Robin meets two young men and, while unraveling the secrets of her mother's past, becomes involved in a treacherous plot, not realizing the importance of untangling her own life if she is to find a direction for her future. Feelings of betrayal and resentment burn strong. Robin's heart becomes torn as she tries to figure out where she belongs and whom she can trust. Amidst an atmosphere of mystery, amongst the activities of small-town life, and while exploring an abandoned mansion, Robin not only searches for a treasure map, but-more importantly-discovers the far-reaching consequences of making the right or wrong decision.

*Author Bio:*
Therese Heckenkamp, eighteen when she completed the first draft of Past Suspicion, has been writing stories since before she could spell. A homeschooled student, she won numerous writing awards while growing up. Therese lives in Pewaukee, Wisconsin, with her husband and two children. Look for her second novel, Frozen Footprints, (to be published by Tumblar House) at the end of this year.


----------



## Colin H (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Paula. Have e-mailed you with details of my science fantasy novel 'The Apprentice of Fyordorn.'


----------



## jenniferlweil (May 22, 2012)

Here is mine. Thanks for the consideration!

http://www.amazon.com/Luminescence-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B008530G4O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1338398452&sr=8-2

Caught between a dream and reality, Brianna Rafferty finds herself in a unique love triangle between two guys that cast her into the most spellbinding journey of her existence.

Orphaned at a young age, Brianna resides with her aunt in the small town of Holly Ridge, North Carolina, where she stumbles into Gavin Mason, the sexy dark and mysterious new guy who defiantly has a secret worth uncovering. Gavin might absorb her days but it was Lukas Devine who had her nights. The boy next door guy of her dreams - literally, Lukas heats up her dreams and blurs her heart. The more time she spends with them, the stranger things become.

Her senior year is proving to be anything but uneventful.


----------



## locker17 (Apr 20, 2012)

Here is mine. It's a young adult novel with mystery, satire, and pop culture elements.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007YAYJWY

What would happen if you discovered what really happened to the world's most famous missing rock star?
In 1964 Ricky Stevenson was living the dream. He was on the top of the charts, and on the cover of almost every fan magazine. What those publications didn't tell you was that he had no privacy, few real friends, and a hectic schedule of touring and recording. Though tempted to lose himself in a haze of drugs and alcohol, Ricky knew it would only be a temporary escape. What Ricky wanted was to be rid of the pressures of fame for good, so one day he simply disappeared.

Thirty years later people were still speculating about the fate of Ricky Stevenson, especially Ricky's biggest fan, Steven White. Seventeen year old Steven is anything but your typical high school junior. While the rest of his classmates are perfectly happy spending all their time and money at the local mall, Steven spends his days combing the aisles of local thrift stores, and listening to oldies.
Steven first became fascinated by the missing musician one fateful day in eighth grade when a classmate had pointed out his uncanny resemblance to Ricky. Soon afterward, Steven becomes an avid fan. He watches every Ricky Stevenson documentary, buys every book or magazine about the star and relentlessly searches for original copies of Ricky's records. Steven even tries to dress like Ricky because he figures looking like a teen idol could be the fastest route to attracting the prettiest girl in his English class.

Rock'N'Roll in Locker Seventeen is a novel about what happens to Steven when he discovers what really happened to the missing star. As the media invades Steven's city and his family visits Los Angeles, Steven goes from your typical star struck 17 year old to a young man who realizes that sometimes all you really need is the life you already have.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

My book So Wonderful as Want is the Book of the Day today. And I'd like to thank Paula publicly for the nice display. She's included the description, a bio, and links to all my other books as well. Here is the link so you can see for yourself. She really delivers. http://flurriesofwords.blogspot.co.uk/

Joyce


----------



## Alm Hlgh (Dec 6, 2010)

Is this thread this active?  I would like to nominate a book.  I will check back again.


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey Paula!

Thanks for the chance. Here is the info

http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42

Sitting there in the car, a part of me bitterly resented what she was doing to me. I knew it wasn't her fault. But does she have to be so... alluring? I need to focus on something else besides the spot between her earlobe and neck. It looked so soft. Her lips were slightly parted as she looked out the window. I wanted to part them further with mine. I put both my hands on the steering wheel. I could not allow myself to let go until she was out of the car. Suddenly she leaned in and kissed me. It was far better than I could even begin to explain to you. I've fought and died a slow and painful death on earth. And nothing, NOTHING can compare to how hard it was for me to pull away from her lips. I don't think any angel could to do it twice in a lifetime...

Writer Bio

Lola Stvil has been commissioned to write for ABC, CBS and Princeton University. She won the NAACP award for her play "The Bones of Lesser Men". In addition to being nominated for LA Weekly awards. Her work has also received positive reviews from The LA Times, Variety and LA Weekly. She currently lives in LA.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

*deleted*


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh well. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.

THE BLACK PARADE

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/The-Black-Parade-ebook/dp/B00E3HLHIK

Blurb:

Jordan Amador. 21. New Yorker. Waitress. Mild alcoholic. Murderer.

Two years ago, Jordan accidentally shot and killed a Seer: a person who can see, hear, and talk to ghosts with unfinished business. Her crime came with a hefty price, too. She has two years to help a hundred souls cross over to the afterlife or her soul is bound for hell. Tough break.

As if that weren't bad enough, two days before her deadline a handsome pain-in-the-ass poltergeist named Michael strolls into her life. His soul is the key to her salvation, but the cost just might be more than she can handle. Solving his death puts her right in the crosshairs of Belial: a vain, bloodthirsty archdemon who won't rest until she's his slave. Can she rescue Michael and save her own soul, or will they both be dragged down into the clutches of the eternal black parade?

Ranked #5 in Amazon's Top 100 Bestselling Novels in the Occult Horror category and #9 in the Paranormal Demons and Devils category on June 19, 2014.

Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Alm Hlgh said:


> Is this thread this active? I would like to nominate a book. I will check back again.


Since the last post before your question was June 2012 and the OP hasn't been on KBoards since November 2013 (according to their profile), I don't think you can consider the thread active. Maybe folks would have better luck contacting the blog address directly.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity!

Since it's summer, I'll nominate _My Fake Summer Boyfriend._

_Sun, surf, sand and Alex--Katie was swept away!

Katie eagerly agrees to pretend she is Alex's girlfriend for the summer in order to protect his job. Amid sundrenched waves, they develop a friendship that is on the verge of turning romantic, when who should arrive but Nicole, Alex's old girlfriend. In three days, Nicole ruins Katie's relationship with Alex. So Katie gets involved with Logan, Nicole's handsome older brother, though Alex is the one for her.

Soon enough Katie learns that fake romances can get out of hand and lead to complications she never imagined. _


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for this opportunity - I'll nominate my first novel, DREAM STUDENT:



What if you could see everyone else's dreams?

College junior Sara Barnes thought her life was under control. Her biggest worries were her upcoming final exams, applying to medical school, Christmas shopping and what to do about the cute freshman in the next dorm who's got a crush on her. Until the dreams started...

Now she's learning more than she ever wanted to know about everyone around her. Watching the hidden fantasies and seeing the deepest secrets of her friends and classmates is bad enough. But much worse are the recurring dreams of a strange, terrifying man... dreams that could cost Sara her sanity... or get her killed.

"Dream Student" is the first book of the Dream Series.


----------



## Alm Hlgh (Dec 6, 2010)

crebel said:


> Since the last post before your question was June 2012 and the OP hasn't been on KBoards since November 2013 (according to their profile), I don't think you can consider the thread active. Maybe folks would have better luck contacting the blog address directly.


 Thanks for the suggestion. It seems like this thread is trying to take a life of its own.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

crebel said:


> Since the last post before your question was June 2012 and the OP hasn't been on KBoards since November 2013 (according to their profile), I don't think you can consider the thread active. Maybe folks would have better luck contacting the blog address directly.


Yeah, it looks like they have started charging $15 for a Book of the Day promotion since this thread died.


----------



## Flurries Unlimited (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

This thread is NOT current. Our formatting, etc has changed in the past 2 years. Please visit our sites http://flurriesofwords.blogspot.com/ and http://flurriesofwords.blogspot.co.uk for details

Apologies for any inconvenience...


----------



## Alm Hlgh (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks for stopping by and letting us know.


----------

